# Can't connect to internet - no IP address



## NeedSomeMagic (Jul 12, 2008)

A little background - I have a desktop running Windows ME that cannot connect to the internet. I am getting the "cannot find server or DNS error". I've searched for solutions here and on other sites and have tried various things including the winsock fixes, but still no luck. I have 2 other laptops that are connected wirelessly through the same router that are working fine.

Something that may be of interest - all 3 computers were working fine - went on vacation and knew there were bad storms in the area while we were gone - when we got home - the desktop was responding strangely, so I ran Spybot and Ad-aware to remove some spyware. I have not been able to connect to the internet since returning home from vacation. Not sure if it might have been a lightning strike, or if the adware programs messed up my registry ???? 

When I run IPCONFIG my IP address is all 0's and it also says Media Status......disconnected.

I'd definitely appreciate any help anyone could provide. Thanks !


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

See if this helps

http://customersupport.acd.net/admin/articles/reinstall tcpip.cfm

You will need the WinME CD.

Zee


----------



## NeedSomeMagic (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks - I'll give it a shot. Unfortunately, we woke up to water in the basement this morning so priorities have changed for the moment.

I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## NeedSomeMagic (Jul 12, 2008)

Tried the steps with high hopes, but....it did not work.

I did find my diagnostics disk however, and after running a couple of them, it appears I'm having problems with the network card. I got this:

No adapters detected

No supported adapters installed, the adapter is not seated in the slot properly or the adapter is damaged.

Currently doing more research to see what to do next.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## NeedSomeMagic (Jul 12, 2008)

The device manager says the network adapter is installed and working properly.

Anybody have any other ideas ?


----------



## NeedSomeMagic (Jul 12, 2008)

One more (maybe dumb) question - when I look in the device manager, it says my network adapter is Realtek. When I run winipcfg, the only ethernet adapter that is listed is NDIS 5.0 driver. Should I be seeing my Realtek adapter there ?

Thanks.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

The fact that the adapter is installed and reported to be working properly does not mean that indeed everything is OK; only the communication between the adapter and the computer is tested, not the overall functionality which includes sending and receiving messages.

Go into the control panel/system/hardware/device manager and de-install the card, then boot and install it again. Make sure the TCP/IP configuration is correct. If it then still does not function, it might indeed be that e.g. the RF part of the card is damaged; whether that is so is however not diagnosable in a PC


----------



## NeedSomeMagic (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, tried to remove and reinstall the network adapter again. Still no luck. I may have to break down and take it in. Thanks.


----------

